# Beretta CX4



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I almost put this up for sale a couple of weeks ago when I bought my new Rock River. I swiped the optic off of it for my new Rock River. But after deciding to keep it, I ordered another of the same Mepro 21 optic...

This is my newest pic of my CX4. I changed flashlights and mounted it on the opposite side now. And, while its the same model optic, I did mount a new one and zero it yesterday...


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Putting a Beretta up for sale...isn't that like tugging on Superman's cape?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I almost put this up for sale a couple of weeks ago when I bought my new Rock River. I swiped the optic off of it for my new Rock River. But after deciding to keep it, I ordered another of the same Mepro 21 optic...
> 
> This is my newest pic of my CX4. I changed flashlights and mounted it on the opposite side now. And, while its the same model optic, I did mount a new one and zero it yesterday...


Shipwreck, what's your take on the CX4 in the accuracy department and it's trigger? I understand that it's a very well made high quality carbine. At present the prices are very reasonable and I have a boat load of 92 magazines:watching: I may get one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a nice pistol caliber carbine. But, it really isn't made for long distance. When I shot it yesterday to zero the new optic, and then turned around and shot my new AR.... Both have the exact same optic and are zeroed at 50 yards. I can put 8-10 rounds in a 1 inch group at 50 yards with the AR. The CX4 does about a 3 inch group at 50 yards. 

50 yards and less is where the CX4 shines. At 25 yards, I can shoot a group that touches. But, do not expect this to be a super accurate 50-100 yard gun. At 100 yards, I can hit a 12x12 shoot and c, but not in a real group pattern. 

So, it is what it is. 50 yards and less gun. A fantastic home defense gun. It's lighter than an AR, even with the optic and a light. It's also 26" long - so, very good for inside use. I do like it. And, it is made well.

Word is that they will no longer be imported into the US. So, if you want one, better get it now


----------

